# orange is the new black closed captioning



## dhkinil

I can watch on my mac with closed captioning, but for some reason, closed captioning does not work on my apple tv and this is the case for this series only. I have closed captioning for House of Cards, and for weeds as well as for movies via netflix on the aple tv. any ideas??? 

thanks, 

dk


----------



## Laxguy

Need specifics; more detail. And it's "Mac" for Macintosh.


----------



## dhkinil

yes, it is a macintosh computer and closed captioning for Orange... works fine. My apple TV is the version sold last fall, and the closed captioning all other netflix programming we have watched, several movies, weeds, house of cards works fine as well when streamed through the apple tv. As closed captioning for orange... is available on the computer,and it is a new program, and older netflix programs provide closed captioning on the apple tv, I am trying to figure out the problem. In other words, the closed captioning prolem is unique to this one show when streamed on the apple tv.


----------



## Laxguy

Sorry, I can't help here, but the added info may allow someone else to help you.


----------



## dhkinil

I think it is an "f" up on their end..... I did a computer chat with them yesterday and the person from Netflix would require at least a month of study to get to clueless


----------

